# new case pannel connections dont match.



## kevinII (Dec 31, 2004)

i have a compaq presario 5030..an old pc (98) anyway..bought a new case for it.I have 4 individual plugs from the panel and a single plug on the bord.Not sure but they might need to be spliced,if so i need a lil input on how.Also..my usb outlet on the bord is a ribbon..consisting of 24 pins,dual usb's and a game controller. The panel has 4 individual plugs for each of the 2 usb's on the panel.Please if some 1 can help either reply or e-mail me at [email protected]. i have researched this mobo exstensivle and cannot find a manual on it.

Note: e-mail address deleted to prevent you from spam.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Compaq MB and part are pretty much proprietary. I like taking Compaq Presario 5000 series cases and upgrading the with newer motherboards. What I do is use a multi meter and see what wires went where and rearranged them on the connector to match the motherboard. This isn't an easy task and can make you sweat from time to time. If I was in your shoes I would just get a different MB that is compatible with your memory and CPU.


----------

